# Detailingworld™ Review Ceara Carnauba Wax by Autoglanz



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

DW Review Ceara Carnauba Wax by Autoglanz

*Introduction: *

Autoglanz are one of the recent additions to DW sponsorship. Whilst they might be fairly new kids on the block the products are certainly no lightweights and quickly gaining respect in the DW fold.

I have given some background to their formation in previous reviews but for those interested get the full story here http://auto-glanz.co.uk/about-us/

*The Product:*



So this is a nice and easy one to identify for a change in our ever increasing world of detailing gear. Big clue in the name 'Carnauba Wax' so nice and simple.

Here's what Autoglanz themselves say about Ceara:

There is nothing like the feeling you get during the application of a paste wax, knowing that your efforts are adding protection and a deep gloss to your paintwork with every effort is a special feeling to any detailer or enthusiast alike. Autoglanz CEARÁ Carnauba Car Wax is no exception to this with its deep warm gloss and unbelievably easy application you will soon find yourself re applying sooner rather than later.

CEARÁ is a natural show style wax, offering unbelievable gloss levels whilst still achieving unseen durability from a show wax. Containing 28% Carnauba wax by volume and a blend of exotic waxes and oils CEARÁ is both extremely easy to apply and buff off whilst still giving your paintwork an adorable depth.

Naming products here at Autoglanz is a job in itself, every product name has to have a meaning in our eyes, something you will associate with the product for years to come, so where does the name "CEARÁ" come from? Carnauba is a wax of the leaves of the palm Copernicia prunifera, a plant native to and grown only in the north eastern Brazilian states of Piaui, Cearà and Rio Grand do Norte. It is known as the "queen of waxes" and in its pure state, usually comes in the frm of hard yellow-brown flakes. It is obtained from the leaves of the carnauba palm by collecting and drying them, beating them to loosen the wax, then refining and bleaching the wax. So now you know, CEARÁ is named after the state that a large proportion of its main ingredient is natively grown in.

This is one of a large list of waxes to come from Autoglanz, all of which are the result of months of development work and are hand blended in house here in the UK which allows us to hand pick our ingredients to offer waxes that will leave your mouth watering in performance.

Hufty says

A lovely bright red wax supplied in 30ml sample tin, no instructions on the tin but it is a sample. The wax has a lovely scent very fruity, my best guess is strawberries and as with the range autoglanz don't skimp on the scent, so as you apply the air is perforated with a lush fragrance definitely mouth watering.

*The Method:*

So those all important instructions on how to apply, as we know there are hundreds of ways to apply wax so important we take note of the manufacturers recommended instructions. This is no electric gizmo where you launch the instructions and dive in head first.

CEARÁ Carnauba Car Wax Application.

1: Firstly Ensure bodywork is clean, dry and free from contaminants
2: If desired a pre wax cleaner or fine polish can be used before application.
3: Apply wax sparingly with a foam applicator pad to form an even film
4: Leave to cure/haze for 10 minutes and then buff off with a clean [/I microfibre cloth ensuring to flip cloth regularly
5: Leave at least 3 hours before layering

I personally found the wax nice to apply it is fairly solid consistency and spreads well due to quality oil content. Hard to explain but you could feel you were applying a wax as opposed to some which seem to almost smear on. I felt fully in control of the application and it was in no way difficult.

So this photo shows the wax curing





It was left 10 mins to cure and then buffed off with a quality Korean microfiber cloth.

to reveal this finish



In the range of finishes one can achieve with LSPs I would say this left a nice warm carnauba glow with a rich deep shine, more depth than wet looking. A very satisfying finish.



*Price:*

How much is a wax ? as we know the answer is any number you want to pick. The price of Ceara is £29.99 for a 150g Tin, which I think is spot on you can tell there are quality ingredients in the product and hence I believe it offers good value for money. Sample sizes can be had for £8.00 and if your heart desires you can custome the colour scent and Tin for £45.00.

On occasions the 150g pot has been on offer for around £20 which is cracking value.

*Would I use it again?:*

Absolutely YES, nothing not to like here. Even if you don't like red, maybe a childhood aversion to Manchester United, just customise it to City sky blue with a scent of European grass.

*Conclusion:*

A great wax at a good price point definitely something everyone should at least try. Now I know many of you received a sample as part of a promotion recently so for a change would be nice to hear everyones conclusion on this product.



Many thanks to the guys at Autoglanz for the sample to try and if you fancy trying this yourself then its available http://auto-glanz.co.uk/product/ceara-carnauba-car-wax/

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test


----------

